# RIP Mirage - 11/08 - 6/12/2011



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

His tumor ruptured last night and at his age with his other issues I decided letting him go was the best thing for him. He was a very special boy that was best illustrated in this thread--> http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4072012.0


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful little guy, in more than one way.


----------



## LoveLivid (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, what a precious boy. He was kind of like an Angel of Death, in a way, looking over his mates that would soon pass.

I'm sorry for your loss. He's seemed truly special.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost your cutie Mirage. He was lucky to have had you during his time on earth.


----------

